# Chicken gravy without roasting a chicken?



## jcv (Apr 10, 2009)

A family favorite around here is my chicken croquettes. I love to make them and they're oh so good 

Anyway, I was thinking I'd like to try them with some gravy and the only way I've ever made gravy is I use the drippings when I roast a chicken or a turkey. I boil the chicken to make my croquettes (and save the stock for soup of course  ). 

I'm not a huge fan of gravy in a jar - is there a way to make my own gravy?

Thanks


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 10, 2009)

If you refrigerate the stock the fat will rise to the top and harden...This is almost pure chicken fat (drippings) which will melt quickly and easily....Will this help???

Have Fun!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 10, 2009)

As UB said -= use the fat - add some flour - use some
of the broth to get it to the consistancy you want.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 10, 2009)

Also, if you reduce the broth, it will concentrate the flavors.  

In a pinch, you can use other fat, such as butter or oil, to make a roux with the flour then add the concentrated chicken broth.  Works with beef too.


----------



## SoupDragon (Apr 12, 2009)

How do you make a chicken croquette? They sound rather nice!


----------



## jcv (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you all for the tips!

SoupDragon, I'll post my chicken croquette recipe as soon as I get the chance. I think you will like them


----------



## marigeorge (Apr 17, 2009)

I have used boxed stock to make gravy in a pinch......not as good as using my own, though. I always have a couple containers of schmaltz in the freezer so that helps a little.


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 17, 2009)

jcv said:


> A family favorite around here is my chicken croquettes. I love to make them and they're oh so good
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking I'd like to try them with some gravy and the only way I've ever made gravy is I use the drippings when I roast a chicken or a turkey. I boil the chicken to make my croquettes (and save the stock for soup of course  ).
> 
> ...


Sure.. cut the skin off around the neck of the chicken, anywhere there is some chicken fat.  If using pieces, find the chicken fat and reserve it to make the gravy. 

For the gravy... fry up the fat and make the gravy as if you were making fried chicken gravy...  It should be quite good.


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 17, 2009)

In a pinch as said before chicken base would work. I use a brand called Specialty Touch Better Than Boullion.

*Gawd Escoffier is rolling over in his grave cause I said that*


----------



## Deathbysoup (Apr 20, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> In a pinch, you can use other fat, such as butter or oil, to make a roux with the flour then add the concentrated chicken broth.  Works with beef too.



I often do this when we have fries as a side , better than canned gravy at least in my opinion.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 20, 2009)

I like to get small chickens on sale and roast them off in bulk (4 at a time) save the bones for broth and drippings and trimmings. Trimmings can be quick pan fried to get some brown for a fast gravy.


----------



## linicx (May 6, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> In a pinch as said before chicken base would work. I use a brand called Specialty Touch Better Than Boullion.
> 
> *Gawd Escoffier is rolling over in his grave cause I said that*




Yes, he would. I haven't heard that name since I put the book down - second voluume, I think. LOL.


----------

